
Lack of communication when looking for a job - alex-yo
So, I&#x27;m looking for a remote job. This is quite disappointing. I have applied to about 40 job offers. 25 companies didn&#x27;t even respond, which is strange. 5 replied with &quot;no way, sir&quot;.<p>However some of them did it in a strange way. One replied &quot;you have no suitable experience&quot;, although I met all the requirements (which is not common). One of them even gave me a task to do. I did, they also replied with the above answer. Two of them gave me quite complicated algorithmic tasks to implement during the interview, in 10 minutes. I had to think about that because those were not things I was doing for the last 14 years. I almost did that. &quot;Almost&quot; - that&#x27;s why I didn&#x27;t get those jobs.<p>The most disappointing part is answering a question about the salary. There is just one shot. They ask, I reply (giving not a huge number adding that I can accept lower figure depending on many other factors, so let&#x27;s talk). Then they answer &quot;this is too much, thank you, you don&#x27;t get this job&quot;. That&#x27;s all. There is no way to negotiate anything. They don&#x27;t respond to any further emails.<p>Also some people asked me through HN to send them my CV. I sent. Just one person replied.<p>Another funny problem with the job hunt is that too many companies are so funny that they don&#x27;t add the set of technologies which are required on a position, including programming languages. They have a job offer on their website without any technology information.<p>So, I&#x27;m disappointed by the lack of communication, 80% of my emails is without any answer. If someone writes &quot;I will reply in a week&quot; there usually won&#x27;t be any reply within the week. And there is no salary negotiation, just one question, one reply. I know that the dream employee will work for free, but come on.<p>On the other hand there was always a salary negotiation in all my non remote jobs.
======
PaulHoule
Non-replies are common for any kind of job search. It may be awful, but it is
a fact.

Do not answer questions about required salary or past salary under any
condition. If it is at all possible in a sales process (i.e. not a tag on the
shelf) you want to discover what the "solution" is worth to the customer.

It goes both ways. Sometimes I find somebody who sets a price for their
services which is 1/10 of what I think is a fair price and then I don't think
this person is taking the job seriously.

